# CPU temp does not match what is displayed in Ryzen Master



## ketma (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone else seeing the cpu temp reported in gpu-z does not match to that displayed in Ryzen Master ?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 10, 2020)

Ryzen Master reads CPU idle voltage and temperatures through a proprietary method that no other software can. Readings will be different regardless of what you use - Afterburner, HWInfo, etc. This is the decision AMD has made.

At full load, both Vcore voltage and temperatures should align with what RM shows, because the fluctuations are minimal at full load.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Ryzen Master reads CPU idle voltage and temperatures through a proprietary method that no other software can. Readings will be different regardless of what you use - Afterburner, HWInfo, etc. This is the decision AMD has made.




i found hwinfo to read same as ryzen master.  /shrug


----------



## ketma (Nov 10, 2020)

So Ryzen Master will be the most accurate then  (?)


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 10, 2020)

ketma said:


> Anyone else seeing the cpu temp reported in gpu-z does not match to that displayed in Ryzen Master ?


How much of a difference are you seeing?


----------



## birdie (Nov 10, 2020)

ketma said:


> Anyone else seeing the cpu temp reported in gpu-z does not match to that displayed in Ryzen Master ?



It would be great to see screenshots.


----------



## ketma (Nov 10, 2020)

Its not always a huge amount out but please see attached as an example, this is on a TR 3960x processor.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2020)

If it generally tracks the same values and is just sometimes off a bit then you're probably seeing random timing differences. Obviously Ryzen Master and GPU-Z will check the CPU temp at different milliseconds, which could lead to different temperatures


----------



## ketma (Nov 16, 2020)

No, that's not correct its way out.....try it for yourself.


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> i found hwinfo to read same as ryzen master.  /shrug



Hwinfo is the closest thing to AMD's own algorithms, considering AMD worked on it with hwinfo. Although it should be noted that the code in Ryzen master is proprietary.


----------



## ketma (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm not doubting that I was just raising the point that the cpu temp monitoring in cpu-z is not accurate at all.  I don't rely on it anymore....


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 16, 2020)

ketma said:


> I'm not doubting that I was just raising the point that the cpu temp monitoring in cpu-z is not accurate at all.  I don't rely on it anymore....



To be fair, CPUZ doesn't have temp monitoring. You were using GPUZ. No one uses gpuz for temp monitoring longterm, maybe as a spot check but not part of any system monitoring.


----------



## ketma (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes, thats what I meant, GPU-Z, (not sure why I referred to cpu-z!?), but I don't use it longterm, but even as a spot check its not even worth using that value.


----------

